# Débit téléchargement lent...?



## Jigsaw (12 Octobre 2006)

Yooop!

Hier je vient de switcher vers un Imac 24", jusqu'ici tout fonctionne tr&#232;s bien sauf quand je t&#233;l&#233;charge un fichier...

J'ai branch&#233; mon modem/routeur wifi et javais imm&#233;diatement le net par contre quand je DL n'importe quel fichier de n'importe quel site je tourne dans les 30 ko/s...alors qu'il y'a 2 jour j'etais &#224; 250 ko sous windaubes...Je ne sais pas si c'est a cause du navigateur safari ou d'une mauvaise configuration du modem

Encore une chose, j'ai toutes les X minutes une fen&#234;tre qui me demande si je veut rester connecter &#224; internet ou pas, c'est possible de desactiver ca sous Tiger?

EDIT: quand je fait menu pomme ==> pref reseau: Automatique alors je n'ai plus acces a internet sauf en manuel, je n'ai rien installer comme driver pour le routeur, J'ai fait un test de bande passante, je suis &#224; 36ko/s...alors que j'ai une connection 4 mega,c'est presque du 56k maintenant, meme quand je veut t&#233;l&#233;charger la mise a jour de warcraft 3, sa prend 3 plombes pour arriver &#224; 2%. Impossible d'installer avec le cd, c'est juste pour pc,,

J'&#233;sp&#232;re que vous pourrez m'aider 

Modem linksys WAG354g


merci, @++++++


----------



## Jigsaw (12 Octobre 2006)

STOP!

J'ai trouvé enfin!

Un reset du modem et des connection manuelle et me revoile en train de surfer et télécharger comme au bon vieux temps!

Désolé pour le post


----------

